
NASA Commits to Long-Term Artemis Missions with Orion Production Contract - infodocket
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-commits-to-long-term-artemis-missions-with-orion-production-contract
======
algaeontoast
Wow, this is surprising. Only because a good friend of mine who works at JPL
mentioned that Orion is seen by many as deliberately designed to be
exorbitantly expensive and hard to repair - in order to give politicians a
good reason to use funding meant for NASA elsewhere.

